# Happiness is.....



## Pumpkinman (May 21, 2013)

.
.
.
Receiving 2 new Vadai Barrels!...>WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!
.
.
.


----------



## ibglowin (May 21, 2013)

Wow! 2 at once, you got your work cut out for the next year keeping both of these guys full!


----------



## Deezil (May 21, 2013)

Those sure are purdy..


----------



## eblasmn9 (May 21, 2013)

Wow, really nice!!


----------



## bakervinyard (May 21, 2013)

Tom, If you want me to break one in for you just let me know. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## Pumpkinman (May 21, 2013)

Mike,
I literally have 7 different reds bulk aging, just waiting to be put through barrels, and 2 more Chilean reds on the way that will find their way into the barrels as well.
I am really pleased with the Zin that went through a barrel for 5 weeks, it is amazing, going to put it back into a carboy for a few more months before I bottle it.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 21, 2013)

Very nice Tom!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 21, 2013)

Very nice! I'm hoping to add a second soon myself.


----------



## Pumpkinman (May 21, 2013)

I'd do it sooner than later, the good folks at Vadai told me that their prices will be going up real soon.


----------



## pjd (May 22, 2013)

Now I am envious! Those are real nice!


----------



## tonyt (May 22, 2013)

What you gunna name them?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 22, 2013)

Hey Tom 
If you need a custom bung adapter in order to fill those using your Allinonewinepump give me a PM and I will custom make one to your size barrel


----------



## Pumpkinman (May 23, 2013)

Steve,
Thanks, you read my mind! PM sent, you rock bud!


----------



## grapeman (May 23, 2013)

Those look real sweet Tom.


----------



## Pumpkinman (May 26, 2013)

Thanks bud!


----------

